# Cory cats.



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm trying to pick a type of cory to put in my new community tank when I get it. I was thinking albinos because they're very interesting looking but pandas and peppers look cute as well. Can I have a mixture of the three?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Well peppered and albino and bronze corydoras are more common. They would be cheaper than pandas. Also pandas are more sensitive to water parameters. How about we start with how big your tank is?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Ten gallons give or take. I don't actually have it yet. Question for the future.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, well you should get a group of 6. This group can be of all the same kind. Or example 6 peppered corydoras.

OR you could get 3 of each kind. So 3 peppered, 3 albino.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

OR 2 peppered, 2 albino and 2 panda!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

bettababe321 said:


> or 2 peppered, 2 albino and 2 panda!!


do it!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

bettababe321 said:


> OR 2 peppered, 2 albino and 2 panda!!


you could, but they prefer to shoal with not only their own kind, but own species thats why 3 is better than 2.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I have cories in my 20 gallon... I started with 3 albino and they weren't really doing much together... 2 would swim together and the third would be off in another part of the tank. 

I later added 2 more albino and 3 julii cories - and now - the 5 albinos are really cute together... but the julii are acting as the original 3 albino did - 2 together and one seperate... I will need to add some more julii so that I can have two happy groups. 

I will say that the julii swim a lot slower than the albinos do. And, my king betta who shares their tank is more nippy with the juliis than he is with the albinos. 

The julii are learning that when the betta approaches, Move outta' the way.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmm... so larger groups tend to do better? Well now I'm thinking of a 29 gallon.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

im planning on a 29 gallon too, i was wondering these same questions. I wanna get some cory cats, i wanna have bout 10 females + some neon tetras, and 6ish corys. maybe some otos for alge cuz i plan on getting live plants too.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I think I'm going to go with albinos. They're so cute!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Albinos are pretty!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the look of catfish in general. Their little barbels are so cute! And albinos have the cute little pinkish eyes.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

iheartmyfishies said:


> I love the look of catfish in general. Their little barbels are so cute! And albinos have the cute little pinkish eyes.


Me too, probably going to go get some more today. And some dither fish probably as well.


----------

